# Looking for a good windshield mount strobe light



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Heyy like it states im looking for a good amber only windshield mounted strobe.... Cig. Lighter power etc. just looking for your opinions!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a good place to start
http://priority1emergency.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=25&osCsid=0297a068984c14bcc571bd60c9ecc4b6


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Strobesnmore. D6 or d12


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i just sold my whelen led to a guy on here wish i knew u were looking for one


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

If I was gonna mount anything in the front Window.

It would be one of these.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Dual-Avenger-Super-LED-Dash-Light.html

I love Whelen products!

RH


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Go to StrobesNMore and get the Mini Phantom MAX LED Dash Light. $99 with a flashback shield. Great light.


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

Absolutely agree on the Mini Phanton, though I got mine from Gall's.

http://www.galls.com/cgi/CGBCSRCH?PMWTNO=000000000001467


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmmmmm???

Is that the same as the MINI MAX??..cause that's one sweet!..looking light!

RH


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like the Mini Phantom Max is the less expensive one.

Also coupon codes for Galls here: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/galls.com


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Buy Whelen...Made in the USA! nuff said.:salute:


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

Star Signal (Mini Phantom) stuff is Made in the USA too. I don't know why I didn't mention that since I don't buy ANYTHING without considering where it came from.


----------

